# favourite fish.



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Allright people tell me your favourite aquarium fish 
mine is most likely the Pseduotropheus Demasoni.
because they are mouthbrooders. they have awesome colours. and they are SUPER agressive. i love to watch them battle over caves.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not sure...


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Puffers as a whole... I'd hafta say Fahaka and Abei are my two favourite types of puffers I've owned... 

As for fish I currently have, I'd hafta say my Pearl Gourami. Stunning beauty and definitely the king of the tank! For all the talk about them being shy, mine sure isn't, he's always right up there battling with the tetras at feeding time...


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

20 mins and I still can't pick one...I love cichlids!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my favourite fish.......the live ones.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a nice plate of salmon with a side of mango salsa yesterday.


----------



## crawdaddy (Nov 2, 2008)

tropheus, the more colourful the better


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My ornate.. <3 









But i do love all my fish...

I am really loving those wild livebarers and smaller tetra


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd have to go with Mbunas in general
can't pick just one


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Any of the Geophagus or Lethrinops species. I'm also partial to African catfish


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Maybe these guys?









Or these guys?









Heck, I love em all


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I am actually finding shrimp my favourite things. But if it comes down to it, my plants are my favourites. Baby fish I love.... and right now in my tank, my thai flying fox is incredibly cute.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Discus.......and German Rams......... and Geo's.............and...............and.........

Too many. I have a new fav everytime it bring one home


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Right now I'm really diggin Tiger Barbs!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Has to be Apistos for me. Currently keeping house for 6 species.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tiger barbs are cuties for sure... I hope to keep them someday myself :3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

there we go, a pic of my cutie!


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

there are too many to name! my current love is the mono argentus...reason being it's so awkward. well, not really..it's just that...they look like the cute triangular version of angels. another one of my loves, now i'm sounding like a fishy polygamist, is the flame red dwarf gourami. they're so cute and prettiful and they really brighten up the community tank. also, albeit simple, a giant school of neon tetras is amazing. they're so colourful and a big school of them swimming around in unison is simply divine.


----------

